# Help!!! What do I attested!



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I have been told I have to get a transcript of my final degree year attested? I don't know what this means. I have a copy of the handbook for my degree that gives breakdown of what is studied in each year with weightings. Is this what they want?

Also, I have to get my teaching qualification attested. I did GTP route (not pgce) so only certificate I have is my QTS one (qualified teacher certificate). Again, is this what they want? GTP don't get a certificate at end as QTS is what the course achieves. 

Any help/advice greatly received. 

Many thanks

Gem


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

We had to get our certificates to the foreign and commonwealth office in uk to get them to authenticate them before they had to go to UAE embassy in London to be certified, one document was sent back by FCO (disclosure certificate) as it had to be certified by a solicitor before going back to FCO and then to embassy! Ours were all our kids birth certificates, marriage certificates etc.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

We had to get our certificates to the foreign and commonwealth office in uk to get them to authenticate them before they had to go to UAE embassy in London to be certified, one document was sent back by FCO (disclosure certificate) as it had to be certified by a solicitor before going back to FCO and then to embassy! Ours were all our kids birth certificates, marriage certificates etc.
Hope this helps!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

i used a company called Vital Certificates in London. www.vitalcertificates.co.uk

Painless... and the whole process took a week max.



gemmald said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

I also would give a favourable mention to vital certificates. Service was very fast and efficient.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have used and recommended http://blairconsular.com/en-gb/


----------

